# Gadget Serial



## ikithme

Trying to return my Note 2 to stock via odin and my computer installs "Gadget serial" as the driver and odin does not pick up my device, Tried looking around the forum and on google and everywhere says that this is fine however odin still doesn't pick anything up, never used casual bought the device off of swappa.


----------



## sympathy

Hi,

Juste skip windows update search. It will find the drivers


----------

